# st Joe Bay



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I am headed down to St. Joe Bay next week. Anyone have any advise as far as areas to try. I am planning on launching at the Canal in st Joe and head over to the point and work the bay into the gulf if it's calm. How about the upper bay. I know there is alot of grass and large tide swings there.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Come on guys!


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

dont you actually live in st joe


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I am in Pensacola Fl.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

hmmm ok well I know of a guy that has a charter boat in st joe called Frayedknot spelled the same


----------

